

Public Transport App Trafi Closes $6.5M Series A Led by Octopus Investments - qzervaas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/19/trafi/

======
mikehawkins
"I’m told the focus remains on Europe and specifically “high-growth emerging
markets” - um, not really a surprise given the general lack of public
transportation in the US...

~~~
Russwrites
I'm happy for it to focus on Europe - get started on the UK quickly please. We
may have lots of public transport but it's rarely a smooth journey!

